# INxP or I don't know...



## saythe (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi guys 

I've been searching for my personality type for 2 weeks , spending nights on the internet trying to find who i am . 

Still , I'm unable to decide. 

First , I have to say that when i was a child , i was very very shy , i didn't trust strangers i prefered to stay close to my parents and close friends. Even today I only have one very close friend , but I have some "contextual friends" , I mean people you sit with in a classroom but i can't say they are friends i just talk with them without seeing them outside of the university. Also when i was a child , my teachers said i was absent minded , i was very sensible , I cried very easily , for example when i felt tension between my parents when i was afraid that they divorce ( and I thought that was the most horrible thing which could happen to me. ) At school I was good at French ( I'm French ) , foreign languages , geography and sports . I hated maths , economy , physics , chemistry. I like reading. Today , I'm learning foreing languages ( English , Spanish and Russian , I also know Portuguese because my parents are portuguese ) .

Romantic relationship : I only had one girlfriend and it lasted 1 month , I decided to break up because I just had enough of her. She was always making trouble with her friends and I don't know ... I was 14 , now I am almost 20.

Then , when I was 16 I decided to change , to become "powerful". I wanted to seduce , be a leader , manipulate people because I just had enough of my life. So I read books about seduction , manipulation , self- confidence , I'm also a member of a French forum called : Art de Seduire ( Art of Seduction ) . And there a guy contacted me saying he'd like to meet me IRL. I said yes and this guy changed my life. He told me to do things which gave me self-confidence like talk to unknown people , pick up girls in the street , that kind of stuff and that was reaaaly fun! One of the best days of my life. He was like my soulmate but one day he didn't text me back , 1 message then 2 then 3 then 4... he never texted me back until today. 

So now , I have new skills , social interactions does not scare me , I can easily talk to people and make 'em laugh. But I communicate with them by keeping my distance , I don't touch them ( it does not seem natural to me ) I also have difficulties to kiss ( I'm kind of afraid of it ) when I feel my "target" is interested by me she does'nt interest me anymore like if I won the game. Sometimes I realy think I have a big problem ( LOL ) 
I am independant and I respect others ( what they think even if I try to argue , I always ask: Why? ) 

Why do you want to do that? Why are you nervous? Why some people become successful and others don't? Why am I always asking me questions which brings me doubts ? 

Also , I am very sensitive , for example , when there's a dispute between me and my mother I am angry , first i don't talk to her .My dad has to come and tell me to apologize ( i usually don't ) and I can spend 2 or 3 days without talking to my mother. During these 3 days I know she is sad but my anger and my proud tells me not to talk to her but eventually I talk with her and we both cry ( beautiful ha? ) . I hate the government , I hate social norms , sometimes there's one of my mom's friend and if i don't like her I won't say hello or sometimes I just forget because it does not seem "authentic" because I don't like them maybe?

When i'm having a conversation with someone I can't just listen to him/her i have to say something , ask questions , i interupt people , sometimes just for saying something useless... 

I'm obssessed with being successful. I'm types as a 5w4 and I do agree with it. I am selfish sometimes and stingy. I don't like when someone talk to me as if I was their inferior , I feel uncomfortable when people make jokes on me. I like to be dressed differently , adding something new, If I don't feel comfortable in my clothes I have to change it. I think I am different not because of a special ability but because I feel it just beneath the skin. 

I do like the idea of being competent. If I am doing something which interests me i can spend many hours looking for info. Sciences which seem appealing to me are : Sociology and Neurology. Also , i'm thinking to be a university professor, i really don't know . I encourage people to realize their projects , i do want them to succeed , i do not want them to regret their lives when they will be old. Some people say I am arrogant. And want them to feel good but sometimes I hurt them on purpose because i think it's fun. ( yeah yeah i'am evil ) Sometimes people are talking about something to me and i reply : I don't care or Don't bother me I've got interesting things to do ( surfing on the internet ) 

i don't think I am empathetic or maybe yes i don't know...sometimes. 

I feel good when I talk in public it makes me feel powerful. I tend to overthink what I did , what i do , and what i will do , and judge if it is good or not , if it makes sense or not. I think a lot about my future. I want to have a big revenue ( not huge , just big ). Doing always the same things bores me. I do like playing video games especially RPGs ( Mass Effect Trilogy , KOTOR ) . I have a little sister and i feel like I must guide her and I realy love her , I realy care about her , i ask her if she makes friends , i tell her to talk with people ( i think i want her to be better than me , she's like my mirror that i want to improve , i want her to follow her path without not fearing other people's judgement ) I realy love her , i'd do anything for her and i'm almost crying when i'm writting this , if she's sad i don't feel good. 

I don't know what to write right now , so feel free to give your opinions of course and to give me advice.

Thank you.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Im leaning towards INFP. Have you read Fi/Te vs Ti/Fe? That can make it a lot easier to decide.


----------



## saythe (Sep 26, 2014)

Moonious said:


> Im leaning towards INFP. Have you read Fi/Te vs Ti/Fe? That can make it a lot easier to decide.


Where can i find more about it? Any tests?


----------



## mysterie (Jul 16, 2014)

this might help?

The Ti-Fe & Fi-Te Function Pairs


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Above link sums up what they are.
If you are infp, you would have really high Fi and struggle with Ti (extremely low).
If you are INTP, you would have really high Ti and struggle with Fi (extremely low).


----------



## saythe (Sep 26, 2014)

Moonious said:


> Above link sums up what they are.
> If you are infp, you would have really high Fi and struggle with Ti (extremely low).
> If you are INTP, you would have really high Ti and struggle with Fi (extremely low).


I still don't know , i'd say Fi but i'm realy not sure^^


----------



## saythe (Sep 26, 2014)

Hello again ! Here are my results for the cognitive function test 

Te (Extroverted Thinking) (55%)
your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods

Ti (Introverted Thinking) (55%)
your valuation of / adherence to your own internally devised logic/rational

Ne (Extroverted Intuition) (50%)
your valuation of / tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli

Ni (Introverted Intuition) (75%)
your valuation of / tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity

Se (Extroverted Sensing) (65%)
your valuation of / tendency to fully experience the world unfiltered, in the moment

Si (Introverted Sensing) (70%)
your valuation of / focus on internal sensations and reliving past moments

Fe (Extroverted Feeling) (45%)
your valuation of / adherence to external morals, ethics, traditions, customs, groups

Fi (Introverted Feeling) (60%)
your valuation of / adherence to the sanctity of your own feelings / ideals / sentiment
//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
based on your results your type is likely - intj


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

That didnt seem to help much . Would you consider yourself as INTJ at all?


----------



## saythe (Sep 26, 2014)

Moonious said:


> That didnt seem to help much . Would you consider yourself as INTJ at all?


A paradox to most observers, INTJs are able to live by glaring contradictions that nonetheless make perfect sense - at least from a purely rational perspective. For example, INTJs are simultaneously the most starry-eyed idealists and the bitterest of cynics, a seemingly impossible conflict. But this is because INTJ types tend to believe that with effort, intelligence and consideration, nothing is impossible, while at the same time they believe that people are too lazy, short-sighted or self-serving to actually achieve those fantastic results. Yet that cynical view of reality is unlikely to stop an interested INTJ from achieving a result they believe to be relevant.


That could resume me pretty well.

Hard-working and determined - If something piques their interest, INTJs can be astonishingly dedicated to their work, putting in long hours and intense effort to see an idea through. INTJs are incredibly efficient, and if tasks meet the criteria of furthering a goal, they will find a way to consolidate and accomplish those tasks. However, this drive for efficiency can also lead to a sort of elaborate laziness, wherein INTJs find ways to bypass seeming redundancies which don't seem to require a great deal of thought - this can be risky, as sometimes double-checking one's work is the standard for a reason.

Open-minded - All this rationalism leads to a very intellectually receptive personality type, as INTJs stay open to new ideas, supported by logic, even if (and sometimes especially if) they prove INTJs' previous conceptions wrong. When presented with unfamiliar territory, such as alternate lifestyles, INTJs tend to apply their receptiveness and independence, and aversion to rules and traditions, to these new ideas as well, resulting in fairly liberal social senses.


Arrogant - INTJs are perfectly capable of carrying their confidence too far, falsely believing that they've resolved all the pertinent issues of a matter and closing themselves off to the opinions of those they believe to be intellectually inferior. Combined with their irreverence for social conventions, INTJs can be brutally insensitive in making their opinions of others all too clear.
Judgmental - INTJs tend to have complete confidence in their thought process, because rational arguments are almost by definition correct - at least in theory. In practice, emotional considerations and history are hugely influential, and a weak point for INTJs is that they brand these factors and those who embrace them as illogical, dismissing them and considering their proponents to be stuck in some baser mode of thought, making it all but impossible to be heard.
Overly analytical - A recurring theme with INTJs is their analytical prowess, but this strength can fall painfully short where logic doesn't rule - such as with human relationships. When their critical minds and sometimes neurotic level of perfectionism (often the case with Turbulent INTJs) are applied to other people, all but the steadiest of friends will likely need to make some distance, too often permanently.
Loathe highly structured environments - Blindly following precedents and rules without understanding them is distasteful to INTJs, and they disdain even more authority figures who blindly uphold those laws and rules without understanding their intent. Anyone who prefers the status quo for its own sake, or who values stability and safety over self-determination, is likely to clash with INTJ personality types. Whether it's the law of the land or simple social convention, this aversion applies equally, often making life more difficult than it needs to be.
Clueless in romance - This antipathy to rules and tendency to over-analyze and be judgmental, even arrogant, all adds up to a personality type that is often clueless in dating. Having a new relationship last long enough for INTJs to apply the full force of their analysis on their potential partner's thought processes and behaviors can be challenging. Trying harder in the ways that INTJs know best can only make things worse, and it's unfortunately common for them to simply give up the search. Ironically, this is when they're at their best, and most likely to attract a partner.

That's me too.

People with the INTJ personality type take pride in remaining rational and logical at all times, considering honesty and straightforward information to be paramount to euphemisms and platitudes in almost all circumstances. In many ways though, these qualities of coolness and detachment aren't the weapons of truth that they appear to be, but are instead shields designed to protect the inner emotions that INTJs feel. In fact, because their emotions are such an underdeveloped tool, INTJs often feel them more strongly than many overtly emotional types because they simply haven't learned how to control them effectively.

Me again :O

This is a challenging paradigm for INTJs to manage, especially younger and more Turbulent types who are already less confident than they would like to appear. 

Oh my god this phrase! :O

Well I think that suits me pretty well but how can I be sure?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Read on other sites about the INTJ to make sure. Read and compare INTJ to the other types you have considered (INFP, INTP...). Try retaking the MBTI tests (although there may be some bias now that you know). Read comparisons between I vs E, N vs S, T vs F, J vs P (you can google those). Do the same with functions; INTJ functions, highest to lowest order: Ni Te Fi Se Ne Ti Fe Si. 
That would probably make you extremely familiar with the system. In the end, it's your call.


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

INFP.

The way you write is more Te like.
It continuously flows from point to point, while Ti would be more statement like.

I also just get the Fi vibe.

You are right about INXP, got Si and Ne from there.



Edit:


Hmmmmmmm I could see sensitive INTJ though.
As a shy thinker myself I related to some of the confidence stuff.

Yet the way you implemented it or learned it was INTJ like.

The way you look at the world too also reminds me of an INTJ friend of mine.


----------



## saythe (Sep 26, 2014)

I've just watched a video comparing INTJ with INTP

Now I think I am an INTP. 

I'm lost :'(


----------



## saythe (Sep 26, 2014)

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?

I can change how I feel very quicly , sometimes I can be very warm with people and sometimes I will not care about them at all. 
I am sometimes arrogant and think people are dumb , they are unhappy and they will accomplish nothing in life because they are not even conscious that they are struggling. Whereas sometimes I will want to help them , sometimes I give money to homeless people.

2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?

I yearn for being successful , having a beautiful woman , having power , helping others , having a lot of money , being independant.
Why? Because why would someone want to be "normal"? If we live we have the right to have more , to deserve more. I don't like people with no ambition but I also try to help them if i can.

3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.

When I said in front of 30 persons I was gay ( i'm not )with the guy i talked about in my 1st post. I felt free and powerful. 
Also when I was kid I used to play football ( soccer if you're American ) and i remember this match:We were loosing 2-0 , and I was very very angry inside of me ; I felt like the devil , I picked up the ball , dribbled everybody and scored 3 times in 5 minutes! This was unreal! I still cannot explain that moment

4) What makes you feel inferior?
When i can't do what others can. When I feel I am not at the same level as others.

5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)

For example : I want to buy a PC gamer. I will search for information on the internet , if I think it's ok I will tell my friends what they think about it , but I will not systematically choose my first choise or their choice. I gather as much information as I can to decide.
6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?

Yes.

7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?

I don't know.

8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)

If I want to learn something I buy books , I read them several times if necessary , then I try to use it in everyday life.

9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?

I'm organized if I've planned something important ahead. For example , if I have an exam next week I will allow some time to revise but usually it is hard for me to stick with it.

10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?

I'd like to know more about it.

11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?

Both.
12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?

Hard question. It depends on how I feel , sometimes I don't think at all , sometimes I overthink. I prefer one on one communication but discussions in small groups allow me to make jokes easily and i like that. When we're only 2 I try to "invite" someone in the discussion.
13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?

I like to know where I am jumping before , actions must be in line with words but i don't apply this to me. I talk too much and I should act more.

14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?

If there gonna be a girl i want to seduce I will go with my friend. It depends on my humor . 

15) How do you act when you're stressed out?

My hands are shaking , I become pessimistic , I want to flee. 

16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?

Lack of ambition , their social status. If someone draws too much attention on him I will hate him! I will undirectly try to cause him troubles.

17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?

Video games , sports , other people , school , me.
18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life

Politics , gossip .
19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?

They think I'am weird when i talk about personal development , they might think I have personal issues. They have no clue about how I feel inside. I am an angel and I demon , I feel emotions deeply , bad and good emotions. Emotions are very intense I can feel it , as if they would like to come out of my body
20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing? 

Internet , video games and maybe go out with friends.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

I can't tell, but I don't see a lot of intp in your answers.


----------



## saythe (Sep 26, 2014)

Moonious said:


> I can't tell, but I don't see a lot of intp in your answers.


I'm thinking about a INFP 5w4 , what do you think?


----------



## saythe (Sep 26, 2014)

Or 4w5


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

yes, INFP is likely, but I don't know enough about enneagrams, so I can't say anything about that .


----------



## saythe (Sep 26, 2014)

Moonious said:


> yes, INFP is likely, but I don't know enough about enneagrams, so I can't say anything about that .


Ok. Enneagram type 4 describes me well so I will stay with that so far^^


----------



## AvalancheOfApples (Oct 1, 2014)

I've only read your original post, but you sound like a clear INTJ to me. Both INP types would be pretty bad options for you, as Ni-Se is all I'm getting -- no Ne-Si whatever. Your lack of respect for common politeness makes INTJ more likely than INFJ.


----------



## AvalancheOfApples (Oct 1, 2014)

saythe said:


> 1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?
> 
> I can change how I feel very quicly , sometimes I can be very warm with people and sometimes I will not care about them at all.
> I am sometimes arrogant and think people are dumb , they are unhappy and they will accomplish nothing in life because they are not even conscious that they are struggling. Whereas sometimes I will want to help them , sometimes I give money to homeless people.
> ...


Yep, I'm sticking with INTJ.  Or perhaps ENTJ. Definitely not an INTP haha!


----------



## saythe (Sep 26, 2014)

BeBrave said:


> Yep, that's Se.
> 
> 
> Se question here too.
> ...


How sure are you?


----------



## saythe (Sep 26, 2014)

EidolonAlpha said:


> Te/Se: stating the obvious, but I don't give that too much weight. Ni: you see symbolized patterns
> 
> 
> Ni: The feeling to know what happens next.
> ...


----------



## EidolonAlpha (Aug 11, 2014)

saythe said:


> How sure are you?


Pretty darn sure for what I've read. You're auxiliary function is 100% Te, if you really mean your answers, which I believe you do. Your primary function then must be either Si or Ni and from what I've read, Ni seems more likely. It _could_ be that you're an ISTJ, but since you value liberty and freedom to such an extreme - at least in relation to an average ISTJ, there can't be any other way.

By the way, could it be, that you have issues with your browser?


----------



## saythe (Sep 26, 2014)

EidolonAlpha said:


> Pretty darn sure for what I've read. You're auxiliary function is 100% Te, if you really mean your answers, which I believe you do. Your primary function then must be either Si or Ni and from what I've read, Ni seems more likely. It _could_ be that you're an ISTJ, but since you value liberty and freedom to such an extreme - at least in relation to an average ISTJ, there can't be any other way.
> 
> By the way, could it be, that you have issues with your browser?


Nope , why?


----------



## EidolonAlpha (Aug 11, 2014)

Look at all your latest posts in this thread 

Nah, anyway, go read a few INTJ descriptions, see if it fits.
If not, I'm afraid I can't help you further, because those questionnaires you filled are like blinking INTJ-signs in my eyes.

Oh and I'd find it interesting what you're doing for a living, if you're willing to share this information with us.


----------



## saythe (Sep 26, 2014)

EidolonAlpha said:


> Look at all your latest posts in this thread
> 
> Nah, anyway, go read a few INTJ descriptions, see if it fits.
> If not, I'm afraid I can't help you further, because those questionnaires you filled are like blinking INTJ-signs in my eyes.
> ...


I found this little text : 

INTJ type 4's are very rare. They are emotional, but the emotions run under the surface... it's not obvious. You might notice that they wear a unique style of clothing that is them, but very functional. When it comes to their work, they will go out of their way to make sure it is original to their style, and keep themselves from being in a specific niche. They are very creative in solving problems, and want to make sure it is done their way, with their own flair. They will tend to romanticize intellectual pursuits and ideas, and if they have artistic abilities, will produce work that is reflective of romanticism, yearning, but the romanticism goes through a brain filter. You will notice that an INTJ 4 will have an air of refinement and elegance to them, very sophisticated, yet they are soft-spoken. While they are confident on what they know, don't know, and their abilities, they might be hard on themselves, especially when they don't achieve the desired outcome of their goals. INTJ 4's will never, or rarely, compromise who they are and what they create just to make it more popular. They want to adhere to their inner values. INTJ 4's are very unassuming and may have a difficult time promoting their vision. They feel much more comfortable being in the background. You might notice an INTJ 4 will have a wannabe rebellious streak, and their form of rebellion will be an intellectual/artistic adventure. They might read literature that contains individualistic themes, presents a cynical view of authority, and will tend to like art that varies from the traditional to things that have an almost dark quality to it. They might like listening to music that is a bit intense, but also like music that is slow and heavy, and the delicate and beautiful. They are difficult to please when it comes to artistic and musical tastes, and may not like what is trendy, they avoid trends at all costs. INTJ 4's are also in their own worlds... they may find books, music, and art better than the chaotic/noisy world around them.

99% me.

I study english , spanish , russian and portuguese.


----------



## rainrunner (Jul 15, 2014)

saythe said:


> I found this little text :
> 
> INTJ type 4's are very rare. They are emotional, but the emotions run under the surface... it's not obvious. You might notice that they wear a unique style of clothing that is them, but very functional. When it comes to their work, they will go out of their way to make sure it is original to their style, and keep themselves from being in a specific niche. They are very creative in solving problems, and want to make sure it is done their way, with their own flair. They will tend to romanticize intellectual pursuits and ideas, and if they have artistic abilities, will produce work that is reflective of romanticism, yearning, but the romanticism goes through a brain filter. You will notice that an INTJ 4 will have an air of refinement and elegance to them, very sophisticated, yet they are soft-spoken. While they are confident on what they know, don't know, and their abilities, they might be hard on themselves, especially when they don't achieve the desired outcome of their goals. INTJ 4's will never, or rarely, compromise who they are and what they create just to make it more popular. They want to adhere to their inner values. INTJ 4's are very unassuming and may have a difficult time promoting their vision. They feel much more comfortable being in the background. You might notice an INTJ 4 will have a wannabe rebellious streak, and their form of rebellion will be an intellectual/artistic adventure. They might read literature that contains individualistic themes, presents a cynical view of authority, and will tend to like art that varies from the traditional to things that have an almost dark quality to it. They might like listening to music that is a bit intense, but also like music that is slow and heavy, and the delicate and beautiful. They are difficult to please when it comes to artistic and musical tastes, and may not like what is trendy, they avoid trends at all costs. INTJ 4's are also in their own worlds... they may find books, music, and art better than the chaotic/noisy world around them.
> 
> ...


Also 99% me. You just wrote a personality description for me. Probably more accurate than any of the INTP/INTJ descriptions anywhere. My current typing is 5w4 INTJ though... I realized that I'm probably not INTP after realizing that rebellious individualism doesn't imply P (actually it's Fi). As for 5w4 vs 4w5 ... I like being a know-it-all.

Edit: Don't type yourself as INTJ just because I did though! But I'm just giving you another data point to think about.


----------



## saythe (Sep 26, 2014)

inbi said:


> Also 99% me. You just wrote a personality description for me. Probably more accurate than any of the INTP/INTJ descriptions anywhere. My current typing is 5w4 INTJ though... I realized that I'm probably not INTP after realizing that rebellious individualism doesn't imply P (actually it's Fi). As for 5w4 vs 4w5 ... I like being a know-it-all.
> 
> Edit: Don't type yourself as INTJ just because I did though! But I'm just giving you another data point to think about.


Same here. I am soooo lazy , that's why I thought I was a P too . Still , I can't work if I have not an organized structure to push me.

By the way 

What do you do for a living? I'm curious


----------



## rainrunner (Jul 15, 2014)

saythe said:


> Same here. I am soooo lazy , that's why I thought I was a P too . Still , I can't work if I have not an organized structure to push me.
> 
> By the way
> 
> What do you do for a living? I'm curious


I study engineering. Are you looking for a college major or a career path?


----------



## saythe (Sep 26, 2014)

inbi said:


> I study engineering. Are you looking for a college major or a career path?


I still don't know :/

About INFP Romantic Relationships : 

INFPs are dreamy idealists, and in the pursuit of the perfect relationship, this quality shows strongest. Never short on imagination, INFPs dream of the perfect relationship, forming an image of this pedestalled ideal that is their soul mate, playing and replaying scenarios in their heads of how things will be. This is a role that no person can hope to fill, and people with the INFP personality type need to recognize that nobody's perfect, and that relationships don't just magically fall into place - they take compromise, understanding and effort.

That's me :/


----------



## rainrunner (Jul 15, 2014)

saythe said:


> About INFP Romantic Relationships :
> 
> INFPs are dreamy idealists, and in the pursuit of the perfect relationship, this quality shows strongest. Never short on imagination, INFPs dream of the perfect relationship, forming an image of this pedestalled ideal that is their soul mate, playing and replaying scenarios in their heads of how things will be. This is a role that no person can hope to fill, and people with the INFP personality type need to recognize that nobody's perfect, and that relationships don't just magically fall into place - they take compromise, understanding and effort.


This explains why I have been single for more than a few years. I'm pretty sure that I'm an introverted NT (therefore I must be INTJ) and not an INFP though. This is also one of those Introverted Feeling traits that are more than kind of annoying - hopelessly idealistic, perfectionist, stubborn. I guess it's okay for me to rant about these people since I'm one of them 

Also, I want to comment that while MBTI is a great self-exploration tool, it doesn't really tell you _that_ much about what you don't know about yourself. It's kind of amazing when you find eerily accurate descriptions though, like that Type 4 INTJ description (at least for me), but it isn't a good tool to pick a career path or college major with, in my opinion, contrary to what some career counselors would claim.


----------



## saythe (Sep 26, 2014)

inbi said:


> Also, I want to comment that while MBTI is a great self-exploration tool, it doesn't really tell you _that_ much about what you don't know about yourself. It's kind of amazing when you find eerily accurate descriptions though, like that Type 4 INTJ description (at least for me), but it isn't a good tool to pick a career path or college major with, in my opinion, contrary to what some career counselors would claim.


100%agree. 

When I see the most suitables career paths for an INTJ i'm like " What the fuck? I don't wanna do that" LOL

I am more interested in relations between people , body language , PNL , communication and Neurology.

I used to be pretty bad at seduction but I am improving every day  

Maybe social sciences would suit me well , I don't know I'm still searching


----------



## rainrunner (Jul 15, 2014)

saythe said:


> Maybe social sciences would suit me well , I don't know I'm still searching


I would have loved the social sciences, especially sociology, with the advent of social media, networks, and all. I can see a mix of computational and humanistic aspects to such a type of science. Look into 'computational social science'...maybe you will enjoy that if you are logical, like systems, but are a humanist at heart. There's also neuroscience, psychology, social psychology (which I find fascinating). Anyway, those are just random suggestions in case you haven't heard of those things. Good luck.


----------



## BeBrave (Mar 12, 2014)

These may help and provide more clarity as to your type:

INFPs getting themselves confused and typing themselves as other types

A narrow down on the types INTP, INFJ, INTJ, and INFP

Why INFPs & INTPs Struggle to Know Their Personality Type


----------



## saythe (Sep 26, 2014)

Everytime I take the test on 16personalities.com I'm typed as an INFP.

Introverted 19%

Intuitive 10%

Feeling 41%

Prospecting 22%

Turbulent 42%


----------



## saythe (Sep 26, 2014)

Hey , since the last time I've thought a lot about F or T and I've concluded I am a very sensitive Thinker. 

Now I am pretty sure of INTx 

The "problem" is that my enneagram type is 4w3. I mistyped myself as a 4w5 but I really want to succeed. My life is driven by that. Anyway , I am 90% sure I am a INTx 4w3 

Weird combo? But it would explain many things 

I've typed my mother as a Feeler ( ESFJ ) and I compared her behaviour with mine.

Her :- She cares a lot about how people feel
-Very at ease with children
- She has difficulty to be "logical" , very often she dislikes things with no reason 

Me : - I am emotionnally distant with people and I don't see their needs.
- I can't develop "good" relations with children although I am very concerned with my sister's issues . I am more an intellectual guide than a emotionnal guide.
- I tend to rationalize things , find a "logical" reason for something. ( I were bad at maths , physics , chemistry ) 

I might thought I was an F because types 4 try to find themselves in values and qualities. My values are constantly changing , one day I say that pragmatism is bad , the other day I say pragmatism is good because what matters most is money. 

I very often feel confused. Anyway , the debate is not about my enneagram type , it is about INTP or INTJ.

How would an INTP/INTJ Aristocrat ( 4w3 ) behave?

About INTJs:

INTJ type 4's are very rare. They are emotional, but the emotions run under the surface... it's not obvious. You might notice that they wear a unique style of clothing that is them, but very functional. When it comes to their work, they will go out of their way to make sure it is original to their style, and keep themselves from being in a specific niche. They are very creative in solving problems, and want to make sure it is done their way, with their own flair. They will tend to romanticize intellectual pursuits and ideas, and if they have artistic abilities, will produce work that is reflective of romanticism, yearning, but the romanticism goes through a brain filter. You will notice that an INTJ 4 will have an air of refinement and elegance to them, very sophisticated, yet they are soft-spoken. While they are confident on what they know, don't know, and their abilities, they might be hard on themselves, especially when they don't achieve the desired outcome of their goals. INTJ 4's will never, or rarely, compromise who they are and what they create just to make it more popular. They want to adhere to their inner values. INTJ 4's are very unassuming and may have a difficult time promoting their vision. They feel much more comfortable being in the background. You might notice an INTJ 4 will have a wannabe rebellious streak, and their form of rebellion will be an intellectual/artistic adventure. They might read literature that contains individualistic themes, presents a cynical view of authority, and will tend to like art that varies from the traditional to things that have an almost dark quality to it. They might like listening to music that is a bit intense, but also like music that is slow and heavy, and the delicate and beautiful. They are difficult to please when it comes to artistic and musical tastes, and may not like what is trendy, they avoid trends at all costs. INTJ 4's are also in their own worlds... they may find books, music, and art better than the chaotic/noisy world around them.

Never argue with an INTJ 4 though... be prepared for them to get a bit defensive, and temperamental.

I'd say 80% me.

About INTPs : 

Didn't find much information.

Still , I've found this :

Hello, everyone! First of all, I would like to say that I have been interested in the MBTI, and for years, I had undergone some dynamic changes which had thoroughly confused me regarding my MBTI type, but I have just recently been convinced that I am an INTP (for the record, when I first took the MBTI at 13, though unofficial, my result was INTP). However, I just want some sort of validation regarding this type, just because I like validations (haha) and I would really appreciate your help in this. 

I hope these definitions are not a lot, as I am trying to provide some examples that could capture the "real" me. Here goes:

- I tend to keep to myself. I like being alone, though sometimes I just feel the need to communicate. I don't have a problem meeting people and building emotional/mental rapport with them and I come off as fun and charming upon first meeting. However, once the initial meeting is over and it's time to get to know me, I become... distant.

- I tend to be calm and composed, with an air of intellectualism and I like to let people know that I am at least above average in the intelligence department without being snotty.

- People tell me that I'm mysterious or an enigma, at first because I'm silent (though I can be talkative), but because I am just "not there" within a group. In a group, I easily detach myself and just appear absent-minded and have no desire to join in the conversation if I didn't find it interesting. However, I am much more of an intriguing conversationalist and an attentive listener when it is one-on-one.

- Romantically, I don't have a problem attracting someone. What I do have a problem with is sustaining my interest in them. I'd love to have a significant other right now, but I just don't feel the need to jump in a relationship easily. I feel I am self-sufficient and I am very proud of myself for being level-headed and able to deter myself from succumbing into the initial lust and excitement of meeting someone new because as intensely as I feel for the other person, my feelings usually die down (unfortunately to complete disinterest) within a few days, weeks, or a month if they're lucky.

- I have a bit of a "hot and cold" personality, mostly cold. (If any of you are knowledgeable about this book called the "Art of Seduction," I am the perfect example of the Coquette).

- When I make decisions, I usually go with what I feel, only because I feel it is illogical to go against my primal urges. If I can't rationalize how I feel, I follow them (because in my head, I think, "if you can't beat them, join them,") but if I can rationalize how I feel, I take a step back and let everything calm down for a bit and thank myself for being level-headed. I usually don't find it fun to intellectualize feelings though, but I do it anyways.

That's EXACTLY me!! Every word is correct :O


----------



## rainrunner (Jul 15, 2014)

@saythe - the above description could be any introverted type, not just INTP. Personality type descriptions (if they are not written by you and about yourself) are like gloves you buy from the store. They will probably fit somewhat and look like they fit. But they will always feel a little bit off.


----------



## saythe (Sep 26, 2014)

inbi said:


> @saythe - the above description could be any introverted type, not just INTP. Personality type descriptions (if they are not written by you and about yourself) are like gloves you buy from the store. They will probably fit somewhat and look like they fit. But they will always feel a little bit off.


Not sure if the paragraph about romatic relationships and the last paragraph only describe introverts. 

Anyway , I realized that I am not an F . So INTx 

I would say INTP 4w3.


----------

